# Sometimes sale just find you.



## doninvegas (Jun 10, 2010)

About 4 years ago I sold 2 folding Adirondack chairs to some very good friends of ours. We spent the Labor Day weekend with them at their cabin in the AZ. Mountains and they have the chairs on their deck up there. They had some other friends come up and they fell in love with the chairs. We all got talking and I sold 2 regular chairs with foot rests and a Bistro set. Total sale was a little over $1,000. Yea, I gave them a break on the price, but that might have been the beer . Anyway, sales come at the strangest times.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Thats great, I hope I can start selling my line of out door patio furniture after I get the new shop set up. Here is my unofficial lay out.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Sales will always come from past groundwork for future sales.


----------

